# Oil



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Do you all stock olive oil that's packaged in glass? I think I read somewhere to get the glass bottles. Do you have any idea what the shelf life is of vegetable oil? Does it matter if it's in plastic? I have lard and coconut oil as well, but wondering if I should have vegetable oil for cooking or not.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Olive in metal cans like UJ says. Vegi oil in glass I've heard 3-5 years.

I can my lard. Grandma had some canned that I have no idear how old it were. Lid was all rusty an crusty when we cleaned out her basement. I opened it, smelled like lard so I'd say it'll keep canned fer a long spell.

Lard an Crisco (I know some yall don't like it, but it keeps along time ifin ya vac bag it) be my goto's fer storage. Oh, an butter!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

So do you keep the store bought lard in it's plastic container and then in the freezer or repackage it somehow? Also, do you can your own butter or are you talking about butter powder? I don't know what my deal is with "fats" right now, but it's something I need more of.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Melt the lard, pour inta a jar an pressure can it. 

Yup, I'm a rebel, I can my own butter.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm with Coot, we can our butter, bacon fat and I'm in the process of canning our entire stock of lard(store bought in plastic buckets).

We dont can olive oil but I'm going to give it a try and see if the heat will destroy the taste and smell. If it survives canning without too much loss of quality we're going to lay in a good supply - we love olive oil.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't think I would have ever thought to melt the lard down and can it. Good thing I asked! What length of time for lard in pressure canner? 
Does the butter get grainy when you can it or does the consistency stay the same? I have watched some youtube vids about canning butter, but haven't tried it yet. 
Would you have to pressure can the veggie oil too or is it ok in it's original plastic bottle?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> ... or is it ok in it's original plastic bottle?


Plastic bottles are actually still quite permeable. I will store water and white rice in plastic bottles, but really not much of anything else.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I don't think I would have ever thought to melt the lard down and can it. Good thing I asked! What length of time for lard in pressure canner?
> Does the butter get grainy when you can it or does the consistency stay the same? I have watched some youtube vids about canning butter, but haven't tried it yet.
> Would you have to pressure can the veggie oil too or is it ok in it's original plastic bottle?


I can the lard same as meats, probably an over kill but it works and I've never had a problem with it.

I've never had a problem of any kind with canned butter. We water bath it but if you let it melt and separate out any milk liquids from it you can pressure can it.

Experimenting with the olive oil and vegetable oil is on my "list" of things to do, will post when I get some more done on that.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I can my lard just same as Davearm. I find my butter do get just a tad "grainy" but taint never been nothing what would bother me. I like the fact it'll sit on a shelf fer 5 years an still be useable.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Woo hoo! Canned my first batch of lard yesterday. Worked great! Thanks guys.


----------

